# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  γνωσεις απο effexor

## MikeStam 3

Καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι 18 χρονων και πασχω απο ηπια κοινωνικη φωβια ανχωδη διαταραχη και ηπια καταθλιψη ξεκινησα με cipralex με βοηθησε εκανα το λαθοςν το κοψω και μετα δν μ επιανε ο γιατρος μου το γυρισε σε Seroxat 20 mg το πηρα για 2 βδομαδες αλλα δν το συνεχισα γτ μου φερνε νευρικοτητα και ανχως οποτε μου το ξαναγυρισε σε effexor 37,5 mg για μια βδομαδα και μετα 75 mg αλλα με πιανει πονοκεφαλος οταν το παιρνω τι λετε θα υποχωρωσει 2 μερρες εχει που το περνω αναγκαζομαι ν περνω ντεπον επισης μου προκαλει προβληματα και σεξουαλικα μη ανικανοτητα στυσης θα περασουν λετε αυτες οι παρενεργεις και κατι ακομα τα 75 Mg με καλυπτουν ?

----------


## Macgyver

Τα 75mg ειναι λιγα , διοτι αυτη η δοση δρα μονο σεροτονινεργικα .........για να εχεις την πληρη ωφελεια απο το εφεξορ , που εχει και νοραδρενιλικη δραση , πρεπει να πας στα 150 mg ...............δυστυχως , η ανικανοτητα στυσης , ειναι μονιμη παρενεργεια πολλων αντικαταθλιπτικων , θα μειωθει λιγο με τον χρονο , ενα 25-35% , οχι παραπανω .........οι πονοκεφαλοι θα περασουν ..... επειδη εχει ισχυρες αντιχολενεργικες ιδιοτητες το εφεξορ , πιθανον να σουφερει δυσκοιλιοτητα και επισχεση υρων , ουτε αυτο περναει ......

----------


## MikeStam 3

μα η σινιστωμενη δοση ειναι πως δρα μονο σεροτονινεργικα ο γιατρος μου πε οτι σε πολλους ποιανει και η νοραδρενιλικη δραση στη δοση των 75 mg αλλα στανταρ ποιανει αμα ειναι πανω απο 175 Mg και η νοραδρεναλινη

----------


## MikeStam 3

εσυ πως το ξες οτι δρα μονο σεροτονινεργικα ??????

----------


## Macgyver

Mε τον γιατρο μου , μαρεσει να συζητω και ιατρικα θεματα , ειναι ψυχιατρος , και μου τοχει πει ο ιδιος .......δεν τα βγαζω απ την κεφαλα μου ..... και πηγαινοντας ηδη 7 χρονια , εχω μαθει αρκετα .....

----------


## MikeStam 3

κοιτα εμενα μου πε να ξεκινησω μια βδομαδα με 37,5 mg μετα που θ μπω στα 75 Mg και θ περασει μια βδομαδα να του προτεινω να του αυξησω δηλαδη αυτο λες????
και η νοραδρελανη τι παραπανω δινει?
δηλαδη στην δοση των 75 mg ειναι σαν ν περνω SSRI?

----------


## panagiwtis23

Αλήθεία είναι αυτό και η γιατρός μου το επιβεβαιωνει ότι απο 150mg και πάνω πιάνει νοραδρεναλινη...
Πιο κατω πιάνει μόνο σεροτονίνη...
Είναι περιεργο αντικαταθληπτικό αλλά ΠΟΛΥ αποτελεσματικό αν μπορεις να αντέξεις τις πιθανές παρενέργειες στην δυσκοιλιότητα...

----------


## anxious4ever

Εγώ παίρνω εφέξορ, το βρίσκω πολύ καλό, αλλά δυστυχώς τουαλέτα πλέον πάω μόνο με βοηθήματα καθημερινά.. Δλδ τρώω μαρμελάδα ταμαριν κάθε μέρα.. Αλλιώς μπορεί να μην πάω τουαλέτα ποτέ.. Παίρνω 75mg 3 μήνες τώρα κ δεν χρειάζομαι παραπάνω δόση..

----------


## Macgyver

> δηλαδη στην δοση των 75 mg ειναι σαν ν περνω SSRI?


Iσχυει αυτο που γραφει ο Παναγιωτης , συμφωνω μαζι του ....σε ολα ...

η δυσκοιλιοτητα στα 150 ομως , δεν παλευεται .....

----------


## anxious4ever

παιδια εγω παιρνω 75mg κ εχω τρομερη δυσκοιλιοτητα! ειλικρινα το εντερο μου εχει αδρανοποιηθει πληρως!
αν δεν παρω βοηθημα δεν προκειται να παω ποτε στην ζωη μου τουαλετα κ γω δεν ειχα θεματα, ημουν παντα τακτικη με το λαντοζ που επαιρνα πριν..
μιλαμε για τοση δυσκοιλιοτητα δεν το εχω παθει ποτε στην ζωη μου! μου το ελεγαν τα παιδια εδω μεσα κ δεν το πιστευα, το χαπι φερνει τρομερη δυσκοιλιοτητα!
εχτες πηρα μαρμελαδα ειδικη κ ακομα δεν εχω παει! καθε βδομαδα πρεπει να αλλαζω σκευασματα για να παω τουαλετα! μεχρι κ υποθετα γλυκερινης πλεον δεν με πιανουν με τιποτα!
μια κοπελα εδω μεσα επαιρνε εφεξορ κ το σταματησε λογω φλεγμονης που επαθε στο εντερο , επειδη δεν πηγαινε καθολου τουαλετα..ειναι η μονη παρενεργεια που εχω βιωσει απο το χαπι.
Ευτυχως δεν βαζει κιλα κ δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι αλλο...

----------


## MikeStam 3

και η δυσκοιλιοτητα δν περναει???θελω να πω κραταει συνεχεια δν ειναι προσωρινη παρενεργεια?

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι δεν περναει, θα πρεπει να βρεις τροπους να πηγαινεις τουαλετα, τρωγε all bran κ παρε την μαρμελαδα ταμαριν να τρως 1 κουταλακι την μερα.... δυστυχως δεν περναει ποτε οσο παιρνει καποιος εφεξορ, αυτο παρατηρησα απο χρηστες εφεξορ..
εσυ τα ξεκινησες? 
εγω απο την δευτερη κιολας μερα εφεξορ σταματησα το wc...πακετο..
αλλα με την μαρμελαδα οκ..εχω βρει την υγεια μου.

----------


## anxious4ever

α! κ ο πονοκεφαλος ειναι παρενεργεια του πρωτου καιρου δεν κραταει για οσο παιρνεις εφεξορ..ανεκτο φαρμακο παντως γενικα..οσον αφορα την ανικανοτητα στυσης δεν γνωριζω μιας κ ειμαι γυναικα κ δεν παρατηρω καποια διαφορα στην λιμπιντο.

----------


## Macgyver

H ανικανοτητα ειναι ηπιας μορφης με αυτο το φαρμακο ( στα 75 ) , διοτι με κατι αλλα ειναι στο μηδεν , πχ σεροξατ , λαντοζ , σεροπραμ παλι ηπια , ζολοφτ ειναι στο μηδεν , ολα αυτα τα αντικατ/κα , τα ssri s , εχουν αυτην την ατιμη παρενεργεια , που δεν περναει οσο το παιρνεις ............εξερταται απ τον οργανισμο , αμα ειχε η ανξιους , θα τοχε καταλαβει , πεφτει η λιμπιντο , μπορει ναχεις στυση , αλλα αδυναμια εκσπερματωσης ( οχι εσυ ανξιους  :Smile:  )

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα στην αρχη ορεξη δεν ειχα παντως για σεξ, μετα αποκατασταθηκε με τον καιρο...
παντως γενικα οι γυναικες με αυτα δεν εχουν θεμα, πιο πολυ οι αντρες τρωνε το πακετο..αλλα κ τι να κανεις?να μεινεις με το αγχος κ ολα αυτα για να κανεις τελειο σεξ? αφου κ με το αγχος παλι ορεξη δεν εχεις.... γενικα....υπαρχουν κ κατι φαρμακα τεστοστερονης οπου αποκαθιστουν την στυση, τα οποια τα δινουν οι γιατροι παραλληλα με το αντικαταθλιπτικο...
ενας φιλος επαιρνε κ ηταν οκ.. ρωτησε τον γιατρο γι αυτο.

----------


## anxious4ever

η αδυναμια εκσπερματωσης παντως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι, ειναι το ονειρο καθε γυναικας!! οποτε μη σκας!!! θα κανεις σεξ με τις ωρες!! τελειο!!! χααχα! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MikeStam 3

καλα δν προβλημα αυτο κανεις σεξ και το παιρνεις μετα ρε παιδια

----------


## MikeStam 3

anxioys4ever για μενα το λες??οντως ειναι αλλα οχι η αδυναμια στυσης

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις...

----------


## MikeStam 3

η αδυναμια εκσπερματωσης ειναι το ονειρο καθε γυναικας οχι η αδυναμια στυσης ομως και κατι αλλο οι πονοκεφαλοι ποσο καιρο θελουν ν περασουν το περνω 5 μερρες το φαρμακο δν ειναι ανεκτικοι πρπεει ν παιρνω depon αυτο με απασχολει δηλαδη πιο πολυ

----------


## Macgyver

Οι πονοκεφαλοι , αν οφειλονται στιο εφεξορ , το πολυ σε δυο βδομαδες περνανε ...... ανκαι πρωτη φορα ακουω τετοια παρενεργεια απο το εφεξορ , απο μονο του , δεν κανει τετοια παρενεγρεια, ιδιως σε χαμηλη δοση , παντως περναει ...αν ηταν υψηλη η δοση , κανει σιγουρα υπερταση , για μετρα την πιεση σου , μηπως φταιει αυτο .......ειναι πιθανον ....μεχρι να το μαθει ο οργανισμος .....

----------


## MikeStam 3

περασαν οι πονοκεφαλοι αλλα επιμενει η ζαλη λετε θα υποχωρησει?

----------


## Macgyver

> περασαν οι πονοκεφαλοι αλλα επιμενει η ζαλη λετε θα υποχωρησει?


Ναι , θα υποχωρησει .........

----------


## Fleur

εγώ όταν ξεκινησα το εφεξορ τα επαθα ολα, καποια απο το φαρμακο καποια απο το αγχος μου...με επιασε ομως και ημουν μια χαρα. δωσε λιγο χρονο

----------


## MikeStam 3

ποτε μια βδομαδα περνω το 37,5 mg και αλλη μια το 75 Mg δν μπορω συνεχεια με την ζαλη μ χει κουρασει

----------


## MikeStam 3

τι δοση επαιρνες?ποσο ακομα 2 βδομαδες το περνω

----------


## Fleur

κοιτα ξεκινησα σταδιακα αλλα επαιρνα των 75 τελικα. ενα την ημερα μαζι με λεξοτανιλ βεβαια.. εσυ ποσο παιρνεις; πιστευω οτι κανονικα θα επρεπε να παιρνω 150 αλλα δεν το τολμησα..θελεις καμμια βδομαδουλα ακομα

----------


## Fleur

επισης να ξερεις οτι καθε φορα οτι θα αλλαζεις δοση θα εχεις παρενεργειες

----------


## MikeStam 3

εγω σου ειπα στην βασικη δοση μπηκα 75 mg αλλα φερνει ζαλη αλλη μια βδομαδα θελω??μα 15 μερρες εχουν περασει κανονικα θα πρεπε να χουν περασει ολα τι να πω

----------


## MikeStam 3

παντως με τα 75 mg θα θεραπευτει το ανχως μου λες εσυ π σ βλεπω οτι ξες και πιο πολλα αν δν μπω στα 150??

----------


## Fleur

αυτο μονο ο γιατρος σου μπορει να το πει - εννοω σχετικα με την δοσολογια αν και σε μενα ειχε κανει διαφορα και το 75 μετά δεν μου εκατσε καλα ο συγκεκριμένος ψυχιατρος και δεν συνεχισα μαζι του αλλα τα εφεξορ τα πηρα για ενα χρονο και τα εκοψα σχετικα ευκολα. περιμενε μια βδομαδουλα ακομα

----------


## MikeStam 3

κατσε μια βδομαδα που λες να περιμενω για ποιον λογο για να δω αποτελεσμα???

----------


## Fleur

ναι ακριβως

----------


## MikeStam 3

και οι ζαλαδες ποτε θα φυγουν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινουν για οσο παιρνω το φαρμακο ολο τον καιρο της θεραπειας δηλαδη?

----------


## Fleur

οχι βρε θα φυγουν

----------


## MikeStam 3

πότε?α και μιλησα με τον γιατρο μου αν φυγουν μου ειπε θα με παει στα 150 Mg για να πιασει και νοραδρεναλινη

----------


## Fleur

φυσικα ο γιατρος σου ξερει καλύτερα....ελα απ'οτι βλεπω θα τα ξαναξεκινησω και εγω οποτε θα τα περναμε μαζί καθως το μουδιασμα με φερνει οριακα..πια..

----------


## MikeStam 3

πω τωρα νιοθω οταν το παιρνω και κοπωση μα τοσες παρενεργειες ποια αυτο το φαρμακο ρε πουστη μου?

----------


## Fleur

ναι αλλα να σου πω...εγω οταν επαιρνα το εφεξορ ή και το λαντοζ παλιοτερα ειχα διαφορα. αλλα ηταν απο το φαρμακο ίσως αλλά και καποια απο τους πανικους που ακομα δεν με ειχαν αφησει εντελως...

----------


## Macgyver

> πότε?α και μιλησα με τον γιατρο μου αν φυγουν μου ειπε θα με παει στα 150 Mg για να πιασει και νοραδρεναλινη


Στα 150 θαχεις δυσκοιλιοτητα ..................ασε τι λεει ο γιατρος , και με αλλο μελος που μιλω , στα 150 δεν αντεχαμε την δυσκοιλιοτητα ...............

----------


## Fleur

μακ εγω στα 75 νομιζω δεν με επιασε επαρκως στους πανικους παντως. το μονο που κερδισα ηταν κιλα...που προσπαθω τωρα να χασω

----------


## MikeStam 3

δηλαδη να ακουσω εσενα και οχι τον γιατρο μου ρε φιλε πρωτον αυτον και δευτερον ποιος σου πε οτι αυτη η παρενεργεια θα με πιασει και μενα ?

----------


## psy_spirit

Παιδια, οι συνεδριες με το ψυχιατρο οσον αφορα τα θεματα κοινωνικης φοβιας πως πηγαινουν συνηθως; σας γραφει μονο φαρμακα και τελος ή κανετε και ψυχοθεραπεια/ψυχαναλυση οπως με το ψυχολογο; Επισης οι τιμες σε τι επιπεδα κυμαινονται;
Εκανα παλιοτερα συνεδρειες με ψυχολογο που χρησιμοποιουσε γνωσιακη/συμπεριφοριστικη θεραπεια και ειχε βοηθησε αρκετα. Τωρα σκεφτομαι να κανω αυτο ή καποια ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια που ακουσα οτι βοηθαει πολυ. Τα φαρμακα για τετοια περιπτωση αν δε συνδιαστουν με πρακτικες τεχνικες -σαν αυτες που προσφερει η γνωσιακη/συμπεριφορεστικη- δεν βοηθανε μακροχρονια, παρα μονο οσο επιδρα το φαρμακο. Τουλαχιστον, αυτο μου ειχε αναφερει τοτε ο ψυχολογος μου οταν τον ρωτησα.

----------


## MikeStam 3

λαθος φιλε τα αντικαταθληπτικα κανουν χρονια θεραπεια σε αντιθεση με τις βενζοδιαζεπινες

----------


## psy_spirit

Μονα τους; Χωρις να αλλαξεις εσυ το τροπο που σκεφτεσαι για τους γυρω σου; Δεν ισχυει οτι επιδρουν μονο στη χημεια του εγκεφαλου σου προσωρινα; Ισα ισα που αρκετα απ αυτα δημιουργουν και εθισμους, ειδικα τα SSRI's. Γενικα τα φαρμακα γραφονται σε δυσκολες περιπτωσεις και οταν ολες οι αλλες θεραπειες δεν ανακουφιζουν τον πασχον.

----------


## psy_spirit

Εσυ συμβουλευεσαι ψυχιατρο φιλε MikeStam 3; Αν ναι ποσο σου παιρνει, γιατι ενδιαφερομαι.

----------


## MikeStam 3

φιλε κανεις μεγαλο λαθος τα αντικαταθληπτικα δεν προκαλουν καμια εξαρτηση αν παρεις ενα φαρμακο για περιπου ενα χρονο οι βενζοδιαζεπινες ειναι αυτες που προκαλουν εθισμο,τι ν αλλαξεις τον τροπο σκεψης εγω δν μπορω 3 χρονια προσπαθησα και δν κτλβενω και τι ενωειτε οταν το λετε αυτο ναι συμβουλευομαι αλλα λιγα πραγματα λεμε μετα μου χορηγει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μεχρι ν μου βρει το καταληλο φαρμακο αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στο effexor

----------


## MikeStam 3

δηλαδη να ακουσω εσενα και οχι τον γιατρο μου ρε φιλε πρωτον αυτον και δευτερον ποιος σου πε οτι αυτη η παρενεργεια θα με πιασει και μενα ? στα 75 που ειμαι τωρα μια χαρα ειμαι απο δυσκοιλιοτητα τιποτα

----------


## Macgyver

> δηλαδη να ακουσω εσενα και οχι τον γιατρο μου ρε φιλε πρωτον αυτον και δευτερον ποιος σου πε οτι αυτη η παρενεργεια θα με πιασει και μενα ? στα 75 που ειμαι τωρα μια χαρα ειμαι απο δυσκοιλιοτητα τιποτα


Εσυ ρωτας , εγω απαντω , και δυσαρεστεισαι κι απο πανω .........και δαρμενος , και κερατας δλδ , κανε οτι καταλαβαινεις ,δενεχω να προσθεσω τιποτα ......αμασ θες νακουσεις τον γιατρο σου , γιατι ανοιγεις θρεντ , και αρχιζεις τις ερωτησεις , εεεεεεεεεεεεεε ?

----------


## MikeStam 3

απλα συμβουλες θελω το λογικο νομιζω ειναι να ακουσω τον γιατρο μου και οχι αγνωστους για την δοσολογια

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω βρε Μαικ , να σε βοηθησω θελω , γιατι νομιζεις οτιο σου γραφω ? 15 χρονια παιρνω αντικατ/κα , 55 ετων ειμαι , λες να μην ξερω δοσολογιες ? αρχιζεις με 75 , και αν δεν σε πιασει δυσκοιλιοτυητα , πας μεχρι 150 .........................ειναι καλο φαρμακο , πιανει τους περισσοτερους .......

----------


## MikeStam 3

δυσκοιλιοτητα δν εχω καθολου αλλα επιμενουν οι ζαλαδες κατα παρα πολυ κ δν ξερω τι ν κανω μου χες πει θα υποχωρησουν αλλα εχουν περασει 2 βδομαδες και δν περνανε ρε γαμωτο

----------


## Macgyver

Ωπ , γεια σου Μαικ , ατυχως για σενα , δεν εχω ποτε πονοκεφαλους στην ζωη μου ...............ουτε με το εφεξορ .....

----------


## MikeStam 3

ναι ρε φιλε γτ δν υποχωρουν ομως μπορεις να μου πεις????

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ξερω , τους εχεις συνδεσει με την ληψη εφεξορ ? αν ναι , ειναι απο τις συνηθεις παρενεργειες που θα υποχωρησουν , δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε να εχει καποιος μονιμους πονοκεφαλους με την ληψη αντικαθ/κων ......αν δεν υποχωρησουν στις 15 μερες , καποιο προβλημα υπαρχει , με το φαρμακο , για μετρα πιεση , το εφεξορ ανεβαζει την πιεση στις αρχες , ισως και για μηνα σε ωρισμενους ..............θαχεις πιεσομετρο φανταζομαι απ τους γονεις ....

----------


## MikeStam 3

η πιεση μου ειναι κανονικοτατη με χει μετρησει ο μπαμπας μου ειναι γιατρος και δν αναφερομαι τοσο σε πονοκεφαλους οσο σε ζαλαδες αλλα σκεφτομαι και κατι αλλο θεωριτικα αφου στα 75 Mg εχω ζαλαδες στα 150 τι θα εχω ιλιγγους?

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν το ξερω αυτο ........................

----------


## MikeStam 3

περασαν οι ζαλαδες και ετσι αποφασισαμε μ τον γιατρο μου ν παω στα 150 mg αλλα μολις το ξεκινησα σε αυτην την δοση μου ξαναφερε ζαλη λογικα θελει λιγο χρονο παλι να συνηθησει την δοση λες θ υποχωρησουν παλι?

----------


## MikeStam 3

ε μακαρε?τι εγινε γτ δν απαντας?

----------


## ntinti

Παιδιά για πείτε πως πηγατε με την αύξηση στα 150 ?
Από σήμερα μετά από 2 μήνες πάω στο 150 πρώτη φορά και έχω αγχωθει λιγάκι.....

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/6nppgQ3VOIU

----------

